# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Rotura del canal del margen Izquierdo

## Tornero

Hola.

Supongo que lo sabreis, pero por si a caso ...

Se rompió parte de la boveda del tunel del trasvase que sale del Azud de Ojós.
He podido ver las obras en las compuertas de dicho canal.

Mañana voy a tirar fotos de las obras y del bypass, si os interesa.

La noticia: 
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2012...-20120627.html

Un saludo !

----------


## perdiguera

Pues claro que nos interesa.

----------


## termopar

Me parecen muchos 300 metros de colapso. Dudo de si el mantenimiento del túnel era el correcto. Por lo que se ve una falla discurre por la zona afectada. Pudo ser afectado por la sismicidad de la zona?

----------


## ben-amar

¡hombre! claro que interesan esas fotos.....y lo que puedaas pillar sobre los motivos del desmoronamiento

----------

